# This land....



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

This was way to darn funny!!!!!
http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/contentPlay/shockwave.jsp?id=this_land&preplay=1&ratingBar=off


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:toofunny: good one....


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yea that is :withstupid: :toofunny:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

much better than the actual debate thus far!


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/contentPlay/shockwave.jsp?id=goodtobeindc_af&preplay=1


----------

